# Hardware family a.t.m.



## KZOR (4/9/16)

Would be nice to see the current collections of the forum members.
Must be what is still used.
Mine is still small but packs a punch. 




My first one was the cuboid and still use it the most around the house. ....... my DIY tester.
Use the smoks, RX75 and wraith when going out.
iStick wifey uses.
Evic is my tank tester.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

Current operational Family... left the Wraith out because it's due for a new build today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (4/9/16)

I think @Rob Fisher is answering this modestly.... With only 1 of each in his collection

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (4/9/16)

*I think this is more or less the family, still awaiting another family member.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I think @Rob Fisher is answering this modestly.... With only 1 of each in his collection


Luckily I don't have as many mods as @Rob Fisher so I'm able to fit them all in a cellphone photo .Reminds me,I have another Reo that I lent to someone a few month ago.They must be liking it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (4/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> Luckily I don't have as many mods as @Rob Fisher so I'm able to fit them all in a cellphone photo .Reminds me,I have another Reo that I lent to someone a few month ago.They must be liking it!
> View attachment 66153


Holy smakaroo, between you and Oom Rom you will let the guys from UK Squonkers beck for mercy.


----------



## anton (4/9/16)




----------



## Petrus (4/9/16)

@Genosmate, I just show my wife your foto and immediately, you don't need no more. I plead guilty two more on it's way, but then I am done. I can only see 15? Go for an even number like 16.....oops my mistake I on lend.


----------



## Genosmate (4/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Holy smakaroo, between you and Oom Rom you will let the guys from UK Squonkers beck for mercy.


Ive noticed you are also partial to a squonker or two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/9/16)

Petrus said:


> @Genosmate, I just show my wife your foto and immediately, you don't need no more. I plead guilty two more on it's way, but then I am done. I can only see 15? Go for an even number like 16.....oops my mistake I on lend.


I get away with it because I make some of them myself but if SWMBO knew how much the lathe,milling machine,tooling etc etc cost she would have a fit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (4/9/16)

@Genosmate 
If you ever feel the need to part with one of your wooden squonkers feel free to drop me a pm. 
Great collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (4/9/16)

Our family is growing. And no, that is not my supply of e-juice in the background!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (4/9/16)

@Warlock 
Lol ......was wondering about the bottles ...... has the exact colour of my Goblin ejuice but would have remembered a bulk order like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (4/9/16)

Hi @KZOR , I't Mead.


----------



## shaunnadan (4/9/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @KZOR , I't Mead.


like the stuff they drank in ancient times ?


----------



## Warlock (4/9/16)

@shaunnadan see the off topic thread under home brew.


----------



## Raslin (4/9/16)

My small squonker family now that the herd has been culled.


These are in use everyday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Current operational Family... left the Wraith out because it's due for a new build today.
> View attachment 66140


im sure @robfisher is probably the only one with vape gear as specified risks in insurance policy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

small family...leprechaun to join this month

my vaping marriage (excl 1 yr of twisping) ia only 5 mnths so this marriage has a high conception rate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> im sure @robfisher is probably the only one with vape gear as specified risks in insurance policy



Hehehe you are so on the button about that... my engraved Avril is insured under all risks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (4/9/16)

My small family is growing with time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (4/9/16)

Warlock said:


> Our family is growing. And no, that is not my supply of e-juice in the background!
> View attachment 66163


@Warlock ,I thought it was some XXX on it's way to @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (4/9/16)

JoeSmoke said:


> My small family is growing with time
> 
> View attachment 66191


That is a very nice setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

